# Writer's Block?! More like Writer's Ignorance!



## childoferu (Sep 5, 2009)

This is my problem. I constantly have all these wonderful ideas pop into my head that I would like to write a novel or at least short story on, but because I'm not exactly learned in culture, language, environment, and other things, I don't feel like I'm going to do good enough job. The quintessential example, Tolkien, Tolkien knew war, he was educated and studied in the fields of philosophy and semantics and mythology, that was his biggest and if not only reason his writings are so wonderful. Is anybody feeling me here?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 6, 2009)

childoferu said:


> that was his biggest and if not only reason his writings are so wonderful



Nonsense!  

Start writing now. Tolkien's works are wonderful most because of what he created, it makes a little more sense and can be dissected the way we do because a lot of it is also reasonable. In years from now when you perhaps are closer to what you view the necessary level of scholarship you can rework your tales and leave books of notes for your son to compile into the History of ChildrenOfEru's Other Earth (with 12 volumes, of course)


----------

